
Ask HN: What’s the deal with executives having a “not” personal office? - bobbytherobot
I’ve noticed at two larger companies, that I worked at, with an open office plan the each executive would get a conference room just for the executive. They would decorate it, add a couch, remove the large table, and install a mini fridge while still having a desk on the floor, but never spend time there.<p>Why don’t they call it their office instead of a conference room? We can all see it.
======
duxup
The idea of there being separate spaces of all kinds for executives is pretty
common in larger companies. How how and where they spend their time in those
spaces is usually just up to them.

One company I worked at was acquired and the whole executive 4th floor was
empty. Only a handful of people knew that floor had been left unlocked. For a
good year it was a glorious place to take a lunch break and use the bathroom.

